# WA state LGD needs a new home



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

We have 2 male Great Pyrenees. They have been together for at least a year. We've only had them a month and a half and they are fighting. Just got Jack neutered. The other one (Mack) is intact. Jack may need to go... I am just looking for possible future homes right now. The fighting is driving us crazy and the vets bills from the neuter, sedatives and antibiotics is eating at the bottom line. This dog would probably be best in a home that already has goats that are used to having a guard dog. And he probably would be best in a solo home or with a female. He's large and not at all used to being confined (tore apart the inside of my horse trailer, on sedatives, during his neuter recuperation). Does his job well. Can jump 5 foot fences/gates (unless there is a hot wire on top) ad will duck low fences if they are not hot enough. Nice dog, but is driving us crazy lately. Please PM me if you might be interested. He is now neutered, vaccinated and AVID chipped. I would like to get $250 for him, which covers the costs. We not in any rush right now, but I am starting to get tapped out. If our herd(s) get big enough we could keep him with a separate herd, but that is less than ideal. Right now each dog has a small herd of 6-8 goats.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: WA state LGD possibly needs a new home*

OK, we're definitely looking for an experienced home for Jack. Needs to have a herd to watch over and either be a solo dog or have a female companion. Jack is neutered, but can't be put in with just any dog. He's EXCELLENT with goats and if the other dog is submissive will probably be fine. It breaks our hearts to move him along, but he and our other LGD keep fighting. We hate having to think of euth, but we refuse to take him to A.C. And we will be hooking up with a LGD rescue group to hopefully network for a new home through them as well. Just want to give goat folks the first shots since this dog is already "trained" for goats. We'll try to find a few good pictures of him, or take some soon. And there may be no fee/charge for the dog if it is a good home. Would like to get some $$, but a good home is way more important.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Jack is still looking for a new home:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 4019699798


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Jack is still looking for a new home. A lovely large guy who needs a herd of his own. Neutered, vaccinated and microchipped.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a beautiful dog. Wish I was set up for a LGD.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

I wish you weren't so far from me. :sigh: 
I am looking for another lgd. They are hard to find around here.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too. We still have him. I am working with a couple of rescue groups, but nothing has materialized yet. He's a good dog, but he still needs a herd of his own. *sigh* Thankfully we've been able to keep them separate the last 2 months, but I am growing weary of managing it.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

I really wish I could help.
I looked into some options of shipping him, that's pretty much out of the question for a guy that size and that distance. :shrug:


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

I really wish I could help.
I looked into some options of shipping him, that's pretty much out of the question for a guy that size and that distance. :shrug:


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, he wouldn't be an easy shipper either... I am hoping to find someone within a day's drive. I can deliver, but he will be sedated for any travel off farm. I had to sedate and haul him in my horse trailer to get him to the vet for neuter surgery.


----------

